
Adobe AIR + Intel = AppUp developer program (interesting move) - samiq
http://appdeveloper.intel.com/en-us/adobe-air
======
codedivine
Actually it is not just air. You can submit native apps just fine.

edit: Native apps for windows work fine and not just AIR. In the future, they
will accept C++/Qt apps for Meego too. AFAIK, all you need to do is make sure
that you use their license management API.

